
First Amazon Prime Air Delivery Made in UK - jwblackwell
http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/14/technology/amazon-drone-delivery/index.html
======
ZeroGravitas
I'm always on the lookout for moves that everyone knows are a con, but due to
how the incentives are set up, can't avoid them.

This drone delivery thing seems like one of them. There seems to be no way
this can be scaled out sensibly yet by delivering something to someone living
next to their warehouse, Amazon gets their name in the papers, and associated
with hi-tech, speedy delivery, even though it's probably boring but
interesting to me things they do to automated their warehouses that actually
make the difference to their real customers.

I wonder how you'd need to set up incentives so that a news site could say
"No, that's obvious PR clickbait" and ignore stories. Obviously they need a
business model that itself doesn't rely on clickbait.

